# 99 altima tranny filter replacement?



## brestored (Aug 20, 2008)

*HELP! 99 altima tranny filter replacement?*

I have a 99 altima that started making a quick squelching noise when I accelerate out of a turn. The tranny pan is crushed, somewhat, and I believe it may be causing problems with fluid flow. I am going to change the pan so might as well change the filter but I am told I have to remove the valve body to do so. Does anyone know how this is done. Should I attempt it or not. I have done many auto repairs over the years and am comfortable doing it but I know some things are better left to the pros. Any help would be great. 


Thank in advance.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Take it from a Nissan tech, no need to change the trans filter. Besides, the valve body is a pain to get out!!!


----------



## brestored (Aug 20, 2008)

why not change it?


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Change the pan and change the filter too,[because is a Kit with the gasket]but you can wash in gasoline the old one and let dry[is metal] don't forget to clean the magnets in the pan ,you don't have to remove the valve body that is a lie!!!!!!!!
And; I'm in Sunny Florida!!! :idhitit:


----------

